# Pressure-cooked meatloaf (polpettone)



## urmaniac13 (Oct 3, 2005)

I found that when the meatloaf/polpettone is cooked in a pressure cooker it remains wonderfully moist, and retain its flavour much better. It is worth a try!!

*-700g (1 1/2 lb) of mince - I prefer beef/pork mix, try to find a very lean one...*
*-1 small onion, finely chopped*
*-1 egg*
*-1/2 cup (circa) bread crumbs*
*-dash of dried herb mix (oregano, thyme, maggioram)*
*-pinch of nutmeg*
*-salt and pepper*

mix all ingredients well and form a loaf.
place the loaf in the basket of the pressure cooker.
for the sauce, 
fill the bottom of the pressure cooker with

*-350ml circa of red wine, *
*-1 bayleaf,*
*-green peppercorns, as much or as little as you prefer* 

close the pressure cooker and cook it for 30minutes.
Extract the meatloaf, continue to cook the liquid in the cooker for several minutes (uncovered) or until it gets slightly thickened.
Extract the bayleaf.

Pour the liquid over the sliced meatloaf as a sauce, and serve.


----------

